# New Here. ID needed



## RyoKenzaki (Mar 3, 2010)

Greeting to all of u guys here, i'm fairly new to mantis and only have one small one that i found on my friend's carnivorous plant few weeks ago

I was told it could be a Leptomantella sp but it's always good to get more opinion from the others  

Here's a picture of it







Size comparison






This was taken yesterday, i think it molted because it looks bigger and color are more vibrant but i did not spot any exoskeleton in the enclosure  






Any opinion is very much appreciated  

PS: Sry for the crappy pic, using kit lens only... Cant afford a macro


----------



## Rick (Mar 3, 2010)

Welcome. I am not sure what mantis you have but I am sure someone will be along that can help ID it.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 3, 2010)

Welcome and I dont know either, were a lot of help here in OHIO! :tt2:


----------



## ismart (Mar 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum... nice to have you here.  I don't know what species you have, but it is very interesting and cute!

For identification purposes, it would be very helpful to state your location... where was this found? Was the carnivorous plant inside (maybe an introduced non-native species), or outside (likely a native species)? Has your friend seen more of this species around in the past? Or has he ever previously kept any known mantis species?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2010)

Welcome, you have a real cool little mantis!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 3, 2010)

What Katnapper says and welcome from Yuma, AZ!

Edit: I just saw that you have a subtitle saying that it comes from Malaysia. You are in luck, since we have several experts on Malaysian mantids here.


----------



## RyoKenzaki (Mar 4, 2010)

Well, i'm from Malaysia, as u guys have figured it out

The carnivorous plant i believe it's grow captively from the seller

We have seen some ant mantid in the area before but they are all gone now and only left with Leptomantella sp here

I can't find much info on this species, only very few pictures of them with chinese words which i don't understand though im a chinese myself

Anw, it molted this morning :lol:


----------

